# Looking for Halloween wallpaper



## poltergeist (Jul 10, 2011)

Greetings fellow haunter!

A few years back I had this great wallpaper on my computer. It was a country store with lit pumpkins everywhere. I have a lower resolution image of that market, but would like something bigger. (like 1024 x 768) or bigger. So it's not so grainy.

Anyone have this?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I googled "jack o lantern country store" and it was the first image that came up. It's only 400x300. I searched by image and everything else was much smaller.


----------



## poltergeist (Jul 10, 2011)

yes, unfortunately, that is the largest one I can find also. It gets too pixelated if I use it for my wallpaper.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

How about this one?










http://www.wallibs.com/newimg/1920x1440-jack-o-lantern-stand.jpg


----------



## poltergeist (Jul 10, 2011)

that's it!

Awesome!!!

Can't thank you enough!!!!

:jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------

